# DVD Recorder - Home Theatre Connection Query



## greggle (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a new boy on the block .... forgive me if this has already been asked ... I have done a few searches in the forum (and the web) but have not managed to find a satisfactory answer (and the sales-guys have also not been all that helpful either).

I currently have an oldish LG TV which has 1 Audio and Video Input (Line In) and 1 Audio and Video Output (Line Out).
I also have a Sony RDR-HX750 DVD recorder which has 1 Audio and Video Input + S Video (Line In) and 1 Audio and Video Output (Line Out) + an HDMI Out + Coaxial Digital Out.

I am wanting to buy a 'cheapish' Home Theatre system. I had been looking at the Sony DAV-DZ290K and / or the DAV-TZ200. These Home Theatres only have a 1 Audio and Video Input (Line In) and 1 Audio and Video Output (Line Out) + a HDMI Out.

I was wondering if its possible to link these up so that all the sound will come through the Home Theatre but I'm not quite sure if its possible to do this. 

Currently the DVD Recorder is connected to the TV using the TV's Line in video and audio inputs.

So what I had thought was:
1) Keep the DVD Recorder connection to the TV using the TV's video and audio inputs & DVD Recorders Line Out.
2) Connect the TV to the Home Theatre using the TV's video and audio outputs (which are connected to the single video and audio inputs on the Home Theatre).

But am I not sure if this would work - so that when I watch something on my DVD recorder the sound comes out of the Home Theatre instead of the TV. The DVD recorder has a HDMI OUT but given that the Sony Home Theatre's HDMI is also 'out' I did not think that it would work to connect them that way.

I'd really appreciate your assistance.
Thanks
Greggle


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, that should work and then just select the input signal using the TV. And no, the HDMI on the Sony would have to be an "in" to make that connection work.


----------



## greggle (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks - appreciate you replying!!!
G


----------

